# Meet Matley



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

So the adoption group we got Matley through posted the picture of when we adopted him on Facebook so I finally have a picture I can use! Here he is after we finished the paperwork on him and we're about to leave to take him home.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Cute pup! How's he doing?


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Georgiapeach said:


> Cute pup! How's he doing?


He has been doing very well! He is very trained and is just the easiest dog ever. He does seem to have a little bit of separation anxiety and kind of barks when we leave but other than that he is great.


----------



## Dakotamom (Nov 21, 2014)

He's adorable! Dakota was a little anxiety barky too when she first came here. She was a rescue from South Carolina and the Rescue Group, The Freedom Train Animal Rescue Transports was and is an excellent group. Try leaving a radio on when you go out. That does help I have found.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Unfortunately, Matley is deaf. I have heard a lot about doing that and actually do that for our chinchilla though.


----------

